# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Alerte programme sous Oracle

## edubourg

Bonjour,

J'ai cr une application APEX d'ajout/suppression de march, avec date de dbut / date de fin.

Je veux qu'il y ait un mois avant la date de fin une alerte mail envoye directement  la personne responsable du contrat.

J'ai donc dvelopp une procdure send_marche() qui lorsqu'elle est appele envoie un mail pour chaque contrat dont la date de fin est proche.

J'excute sous SQL plus cette procdure : cela marche comme je veux.

Ce que je veux mettre en place - je sais que cela a dj t mis en place dans la base que j'administre - c'est un appel automatique  cette procdure chaque jour et non plus un appel manuel.

Comment procder ? 
Je sais que ce ne sont pas des triggers (le developpeur qui a mis en place cette routine me l'a dit), ce sont des routines programmes, mais je ne sais pas o regarder sous APEX ou sous SQL Developper pour trouver la routine programme existante. 

Merci de m'aider  trouver o chercher car je bloque  ::roll::

----------


## skuatamad

Regardez DBMS_SCHEDULER, Examples of Using the Scheduler

----------

